# Salutations



## Apollo (Dec 7, 2004)

Other than the standard "Hello, my name is Apollo, I like cyc lights, set building and long walks on the beach." I wanted to ask a question or two. It's probably been brought up before but seeing as how I am a newb, why not? The Gear is awsome, I plan to buy that Jersey shirt in the immediate future but I was wondering, we are techies, are we not? Why aren't any of the shirts available in black?

Also, I don't suppose anyone knows where I could get a boom mic at a reasonable price?

cheers


----------



## digitaltec (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com

in terms of a boom mic, are you talking about the ones they use in movies?


----------



## sound_nerd (Dec 7, 2004)

I was wondering about the black shirt aswell. Maybe Dave or someone else can shed light on this.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 7, 2004)

there was a lengthy discussion on getting black shirts a while ago, and it was supposed to happen but never did, and i really want one too!

dave?


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey! Welcome to CB! 

LoL "...Long walks on the beach" hehehehe, (i'm still laughing!) 

About the mic thing, are you talking about:

A) A movie type mic
B) A boom mic stand
C) A microphone for on a boom mic stand

(I really dont know much about any of them... but the other day it was said that I had the power to restate other people's words fairly well....  And I am curious to learn about whatever option you need help with!)


----------



## avkid (Dec 7, 2004)

as for the black shirts they are suppposed to be charter member t-shirts(if you joined before a certain date last spring)i am head of the annnoy dave until i have a shirt committee! 

I would say Woodwind and Brasswind, they have some killer sales!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 7, 2004)

avkid said:


> as for the black shirts they are suppposed to be charter member t-shirts(if you joined before a certain date last spring)i am head of the annnoy dave until i have a shirt committee!



can i be your vice president?


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2004)

I think it should be the top 20 posters of all time! (hmm go figure, I am #20 right now  but actually.... looking at the list, this post will make me tied for 19th! Yay for me!  )


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 7, 2004)

where is there a ranking for number of posts in comparison to others?


----------



## ship (Dec 8, 2004)

Peter said:


> I think it should be the top 20 posters of all time! (hmm go figure, I am #20 right now  but actually.... looking at the list, this post will make me tied for 19th! Yay for me!  )



You want to ask me about the merit of top or most postings? Number or posts don't matter, nor does when you joined. Charter member also does not also matter in that I even am not the first member. A call to Dave about your shirts is more what matters and the color does not.

If of any help as one of the "senior staff" amongst a few that probably alredy have too many shirts to buy much less actively get more thus won't.

Welcome to the forum by the way, I do remember what it was like to get my first tech shirt thus recognize the value.


----------



## Peter (Dec 8, 2004)

Point taken ship. 

Still, because I know you guys are all curious, if you go to member list, you can sort it by a number of criteria, including number of posts. I would be interested to see if we could rig something up to make it sort by number of words. (Dave, If you dont have any idea how to do it, feel free to PM me about it, and I can take a look at the code and see what I can do, even if I only look at the generic forum code)

My only real problem with a T-shirt is it is often too casual for wearing during my shows. (I have found that adults are much more likey to listen to and trust you if you are dressed nicely (and some kids for that matter too))


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 9, 2004)

i would dress nicely if i didnt sweat as i rushed to get everything set up or get dirty in the catwalks from the flies, nice clothes have more stuff to get screwed up and cost more to replace, people dont have to think i look professional, if they dont trust and listen to me they arent seen or heard


----------



## avkid (Dec 12, 2004)

if you are obsessive and keep everything clean and ready ahead of time you should have time to change! holy cow I am number 6!!!!


----------

